# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Теория Большого взрыва в контексте Шримад-Бхагаватам. Мурали Гопал дас (видео)

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Выступление в Екатеринбурге 2 августа 2019 года https://youtu.be/gvGdxP7Gyp4

----------

